# New Clear Cedar Deck Finish Question



## TRISTAN (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm Just Completing A 525 Sq. Ft Clear Cedar Deck. I Plan To Sand The Entire Deck To Remove Any Imperfections And Level All The Planks. I Want To Showcase The Cedar's Natural Color. I've Heard Cabots Makes A Good Product, How About Wolmans? Any Help?


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Depending on where you are located Cabot may or may not be alright. Don't use cabot spf. The clear solution product line looks good down south still, but from what Ive heard, Cabots up north is poor. (VOC regulations making the stain no good)

Normally I would recommend a product called wood-tux, but we don't get much cedar decking in north Carolina and therefore my results are limited. The knots in cedar tend to show up very distinctly when stained with wood tux. It may be the same with other stains as well, but to what degree, im not sure.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I've heard that about Cabots in the NE also
However, I find no evidence of that and am still using it no problem
I have used it numerous times this season with no problems
I'm figuring it's an interweb rumor until I have proof otherwise
I can still recommend it

I've not used the Wolman's


----------



## Brendan_Cregg (Oct 23, 2011)

you should have finished the boards before installation on both sides and end grain and re applied stain to the end grain if you had to cut it 
Sikkens Is The Best trust me I almost build with exclusively cedar
Staining aint painting you have to work it into the pores of the wood i would highly recommend sanding before applying the finish to open the pores


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

I was doing very good with cabots 3000 mostly. EPA had them take the solvents out . Deck were not lasting 6 weeks. I was told to add paint thinner for solvents it will bring it back. I think decks are to much work to bother with. The owner of the Benjamin Moore store in town dos not recommend sikkens on ceder sanding closes the pores. The EPA has don it to all stains good luck finding a stain that lasts. you mite just clean it every year.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

could be the NE formula, but sikkens has always looked terrible within 6 - 12 months... the sun just burns the wood through the finish... outside of solid, and semi solid stains, i haven't seen anything that lasts more than a year. i have been pushing exterior wood stain with marine varnish or water based self crosslinking poly where ever i can otherwise i cant in good conscience finish the wood knowing it will fail.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

weld lic do you have pitcher of these deck I'm queries how long they last and look . I tell people deck sealers are trash I advice people to clean there deck every two year and leave them there already cedar or pressure treated they will still last a long time a deck can look good after sealing. but not always for a long time in this area not Evan a session.


----------

